# UK Log Man Needs Help



## 120877 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello,

Its early days and wont be happening till 2010, but its gotta be investigated. I'm a Logistics Manager for a smallish UK F3 team, we plan to go to America 2010 for a tour.

Anyway me being the Log Man, I need to look into some American RVs and I havent a clue where to start, so was wondering if I could get some help.

Probs looking into buying/leasing 2 - 3 depending on staff. Were planning on three cars with pit tools and spares too. Normally we get everything we need into 2 team trailers (articulated lorries) except people.

So need something that can:
Sleep 6 in comfort
Large water capacity
Levelling jacks
The normal refinements
Awnings
Lots of storage
Some external lighting would be desirable

I've been talking to other teams and they keep saying they carried a couple of cars in the rear of the RV, but I don;t really know what their called to even look into it. I've been told to look into Monaco's though.

If some RVs can take a car or two, its must be wide enough to take a Dallara.

Can anyone help me out.

Thanks


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi MisterX you may find the info from Stateside tuning (the site below.)If not it will bump you back up until someone comes on who may be more able to help.
terry

http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/mhlinks.htm


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi none of the standard RV's can take a car inside, even the fun movers http://www.cruiseamerica.com/rent/our_vehicles/fun_movers.aspx are only intended for trikes.

I would think you need to be looking at special conversion, or more likely a 40' box semi- trailer conversion.

Olley


----------



## 120877 (Mar 1, 2009)

I see,

The first links didnt really help me much. Have had a look at the Cruise America website, not much help to be honest.

If I cant find something to haul a car and people. Theres a few more options. But all got to be investigated. Open options include:

Leasing Team Trailers
Shipping Our Own Team Trailers with the cars (but it means 6 weeks without an inspection)
Converting some Semis'
Staying in accommodation, and pitting the cars (not good for touring)

few more options but need looking at.

Does anyone know more about this semi converting stuff, any companies about?

Thanks


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dudley's at Whitney make tailor made trailers for just your purpose, but you need a fat wallet

Loddy


----------



## awr (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi try google for double deck trailers if exposed is ok,this would sit well on back of diesel pusher giving 1xdriver towing 2 cars and up to approx 8 people with sleeping ok for 6.this would also make commercial sense on fuel,insurance etc. Good deals available at the moment due to a flat market.It's also worth considering that if you are staying in tha states for 12 months, you may ship the rv home and not be liable for import tax etc[there is info on this subject on "the big pitch guide" website forum] good luck, Alan

ps lazydays,camping world are worth a look


----------

